# Custom double edge safety razors



## jlaviolette (Jan 12, 2014)

After some experimentation I finally came up with a good way to turn handles for 3 piece double edge razor heads. I also found a great way to add a subtle metal tailpiece and add substantial weight to the handle. 

Here are some recent examples. All are CA finished. What do you think?


Rosewood Burl





Gaboon Ebony (black tailpeice)




Cocobolo




Another Cocobolo




Camel Thorn




Koa




Kingwood




Macassar Ebony


----------



## hard hat (Jan 12, 2014)

Beautiful work. These should sell well for you


----------



## jlaviolette (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks! I've sold quite a few so far. I use a double edge razor personally and want to keep them all for myself


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Jan 12, 2014)

I agree. Very nice work! Where did you get your components, and what was the process that worked for you?


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 12, 2014)

Excellent work.  I especially like the first Cocobolo.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 12, 2014)

Didn't know people still used them... they look fantastic... however, I no longer shave, so don't need one myself... I just trim the whiskers a little now and then .


----------



## watch_art (Jan 12, 2014)

I'd like one of those.


----------



## jlaviolette (Jan 13, 2014)

Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 said:


> I agree. Very nice work! Where did you get your components, and what was the process that worked for you?



I'll have to make a new instructable. I made one using a different head design a while back 

I've since figured out a way to turn these on a 7mm mandrel using a 3 1/4" brass tube. 

I get the heads from 2 places

The golden nib sells the heads pictured in the instructable. I personally prefer this head to shave with; but I hate turning the handles for them (treaded not a tapered press fit). They are extremely aggressive razor heads though so if you are new to wet shaving they are not recommended

The heads in the ones pictured I got from PC Woodcraft . They are a Gillette tech clone and much milder than the Parker head TGN sells.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jan 13, 2014)

They all look great and well finished. My favorites are the ebony ones. Great work!


----------



## panamag8or (Jan 17, 2014)

Those are awesome, and thanks for the link to PCW. 
One question... why add weight to the handle? 
DE razors are supposed to be head-weighted, to allow the razor to do the work. I can see adding some wight to the upper end, though, if those heads are light.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 17, 2014)

3rd is my pick of the bunch,all look great.


----------

